# Dip pen questions



## ngeb528 (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm going to be making an ink dip pen for a customer and, since I've never made one, I was wondering a couple of things.

Are the size of the dip nibs a standard size?  

How long do you make them (if you make them)? 

How much would you sell them for?

I had a wonderful donation of some dip nibs and am in communication with the customer about wood types, diameter, etc., but I'll need to give him a quote soon and I'm unsure about what to charge.

Any advice?

Thanks,


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 15, 2009)

There are many different types of nibs available - drawing, writing, calligraphy, etc.  Not all brands will fit a given insert.

Length is a personal choice.  

Charge enough that you are fairly compensated for your time, skill, and investment in tools, supplies, and materials.


----------

